# anybody like Hearth and Home blends...?



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

The blends from Pipesandcigars.com. I think they are house blends. They have one: Strike Force, that seems like it might be good. Any input?


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Pipesandcigars are one of the very few tobacco suppliers that have excellent house blends. For the money, they can't be beat. Some of my favorites from them...

Butternuy Burley
Anniversary Kake
Frenchy's Sunza Bitches!!
Old Red
AJ's Vaper

Others I haven't tried. For $20-$30 per pound, you can't beat the quality and taste of the tobacco.

Whenever I make an order, I usually get a couple 1 or 2 ounce samples of others.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

WWhermit said:


> Pipesandcigars are one of the very few tobacco suppliers that have excellent house blends. For the money, they can't be beat. Some of my favorites from them...
> 
> Butternuy Burley
> Anniversary Kake
> ...


Im going to have to agree! Blaylock sent me samples of anni kake, butternut burley, and old red and they were all good especially for the price


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Strike Force is great but my love is Larry's Blend...... it's a forest fire during a thunderstorm all in your mouth.

;-)


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Ok, I got the ball rolling. I just ordered 8 ounces of Strike Force and a sampler package with Virginia Spice, Louisiana Red, AJ's VaPer, Obsidian, Larry's Blend and Anniversary Kake. I can feel myself slipping down the slope!


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

Arnie said:


> Ok, I got the ball rolling. I just ordered 8 ounces of Strike Force and a sampler package with Virginia Spice, Louisiana Red, AJ's VaPer, Obsidian, Larry's Blend and Anniversary Kake. I can feel myself slipping down the slope!


I haven't tried the others, but I have about 8oz of the anni kake and the butternut burley.

They are both great bang for the buck baccys. Anni Kake is right up there with Escudo and Penzance for me.


----------



## beaupipe (Feb 16, 2009)

Arnie said:


> Ok, I got the ball rolling. I just ordered 8 ounces of Strike Force and a sampler package with Virginia Spice, Louisiana Red, AJ's VaPer, Obsidian, Larry's Blend and Anniversary Kake. I can feel myself slipping down the slope!


Sounds like a fun package. I find that, like a lot of other bulk blenders, H&H can sometimes be a little uneven. But when they nail it, they really nail it. I'm especially fond of Virginia Spice (which is becoming my favorite not-quite-VaPer of the moment) and Larry's Blend.

I've been working through a sampler of their tobaccos myself recently and for some reason I haven't been all that taken with some of the Burley blends--LJ Heart Burley, Beverwyck, and American Heritage. Maybe it's just too early to tell.

But I bet you'll be happy with both the tobacco and the nice service they provide.


----------



## Big D KC (Oct 21, 2008)

I absolutely love the H&H blends! AJ's VaPer is my fav so far, but Frenchy's Sunzabitches is close behind! I also love anni kake as well. I still have a handfull of others to try as well. Rolando's own isn't really doing it for me, it's like a Va/Per Light. Just not enough oomph. 

On the english side, Ten to Midnight is good for a nice creamy balkan blend. And Larry's blend was pretty good english. I still have Sunjammer left to try I haven't dug into it yet..

I say for the money it's VERY hard to beat the H&H blends as far as quality and taste goes! I have a few pounds in the celler now!


----------



## Dedalus (Dec 10, 2008)

Ditto on the AJ's VaPer: Great stuff, I'll always have some on hand.


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

An OZ of Virginia spice is on the way along with a tin of Seatle Pipe Club Plum Pudding. Anxious to taste the Virginia Spice. Sounds yummy on the review forum.


----------



## dennis569 (Jan 16, 2007)

Johnny,
wait till you try that plum pudding!


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

dennis569 said:


> Johnny,
> wait till you try that plum pudding!


Yea! That is another winner on the review forum.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm all out of Anni Kake out:


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I've tried three or four of their blends but I think they're pretty weak.


----------



## evazan (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm a big fan of the H&H blends and luckily for me I live about 15 minutes from their B&M. So far my favorite is Anni kake. As far as the aromatics go must people seem to prefer butternut burley but I actually find Trout Stream to be their best aromatic.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

plexiprs said:


> Strike Force is great but my love is Larry's Blend...... it's a forest fire during a thunderstorm all in your mouth.
> 
> ;-)


You are right, plexiprs. Larry's Blend is excellent. Thanks.


----------



## GreekGodX (Oct 31, 2008)

ANNI KAKE
ANNI KAKE
ANNI KAKE
ANNI KAKE
ANNI KAKE
ANNI KAKE
ANNI KAKE

Oh yea and some Virginia spice too


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

GreekGodX said:


> ANNI KAKE
> ANNI KAKE
> ANNI KAKE
> ANNI KAKE
> ...


:boink: :rapture:


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

GreekGodX said:


> ANNI KAKE
> ANNI KAKE
> ANNI KAKE
> ANNI KAKE
> ...


You trying to tell me something???? LOL


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Last night I dug into some Old Lodge that has been patiently waiting for me. Very nice, but such a strange cut like splintered, burnt fireplace wood. Dark, smokey, almost a char or burnt aspect with less oriental contribution to the overall mix. Sweet and smokey it is worth a try.

BTW, Distinguished Penguin is quite the morning smoke as I puff away. Very nice, very nice!


----------



## Lt_Taz (Jun 27, 2008)

"Larry's Blend" twangs my magic twanger, if any of you young fellas remember "Froggie" from a cartoon show which was on TV when everyone had rabbit ears for an antena.


----------

